# OnStar Bluetooth Module Update Released



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Any word on what this does? I pushed the button and asked about it, and they said I would get OnStar free for 30 days, and the Bluetooth update. I waited on hold, as directed, a recording stated the update was done and I was disconnected...I can't tell the difference yet.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmmmmm probably unrelated to the update but I wonder if it fixes the smartphone app.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

It simply adds compatibility to more phones for using Bluetooth. I can scan the letter tonight with the phones that are now compatible.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I assume this is what GM will do when the new iPhone is released and cars can upgrade to work with the 'Eyes Free' feature. I've never had a problem with my Bluetooth so I probably will let this one go.


----------

